# Returned



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I just bought a new Grizzly, 3hp 220 (not a hybrid). Love it. Way better than anything I have had before.


----------



## tme4tls (Mar 21, 2011)

The dust collection on Grizzly saws can be helped with a small alteration.

I found the dust built up near the door and on the lip of the door inside. So I bought an air conditioning register, cut a square opening in the door installed the register and the dust doesn't build up inside the saw. If you try this install the register with the louvers pointing down.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I love my Grizzly jointer.
There stuff is welcome in my shop anytime.
Nice post Jay.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats on the new saw Jay. As I have just placed an order for the same saw from Grizzly, I read with great interest your companion post http://jayscustomcreations.com/2014/03/grizzly-g0715p-hybrid-table-saw/

I enjoyed the detail of unpacking and assembling the saw with interest as I will also be doing it by my self.

Jay I did find your comparison of the other saws as you called it, "apples to oranges". Those 'bench top' saws and 'worksite' saws just aren't designed to do the work we woodworkers require, they are designed for the framers where 1/8th is close enough. ... Been there done that and learned my lesson.

I worked for several years on a Grizzly 1022 and was happy as a pig in mud with it. Later on I was forced to sell off all of the shop equipment. It was later replaced with the Rigid TS2424 (I bought it used) and now 10 years later, I, like you am up grading to a real shop saw.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

got two Grzzley tools 17 inch band saw and 18 inch drum sander and both are great and the costumer relations is a plus ,no bad words for the company


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

That is the same one I have been looking at. Probably a big step up from my Craftsman 113. I am sure mine is only 1.5 h.p so 2h.p. should be fine.
I also bought the same bandsaw you have Jay. My first project was a rocking horse for my grand daughter.
It cut thru 8/4 hard maple without any problem.
Then winter hit here and it's been so cold I can hardly get out in the garage to work, so I started insulating the garage and installed a sub panel for electrical and 220 outlets.
Hope it works well for you. I can't wait to get back in the garage to start working on stuff.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review. Been hearing a lotta good stuff about this saw. It's good to hear.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Kudos on your new saw Jay!
While I'm not a fan of table mounted trunnions, the 715P is a solid hybrid for the price.
Leagues better than the pc and ridgid saws for sure.
The thin throat plate is definitely a downer, but some phenolic with a rabbet around the edges should work great.

Can't wait to see some vids with the new saw as the star.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I was a little confused when I saw you had traded your old porter cable for the rigid. Good to see you got something nicer than that


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats on the new machine Jay. I just got a 10% coupon code today. Hopefully I will have the same saw on its way to me soon.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I've had my G0715P for more than 2 years now, and I love the saw. I made some zero-clearance inserts out of 1/2" baltic birch plywood, with a rabbit routed around the perimeter and a few other spots that needed clearance. The edges of the insert ended up about 1/8" thick, but it is plenty stiff and I don't have any problems with flexing.


----------



## niftynoel (Mar 2, 2014)

JSB - I've looked (twice now) at the grizzly g0715p manual and have not found anything indicating distance from blade to miter slot. Can you tell me what it is please? I am considering purchase. Most people seem to like it a lot, and I'd really like to replace my 20-year-old Craftsman.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Niftynoel - I have it wrote down on paper in the shop but if I recall correctly the blade is about 4" from the right miter slot and about 5" from the left. I'll get the exact measurements next time I'm in there.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Updated the original post and added a video link. Same trunnion problem as the Ridgid. I'm cursed.


----------



## niftynoel (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh my… and I am considering a purchase of this very saw. My 20-year-old Craftsman has never had anything go bad. I'll have to reconsider. Incidentally, this is sure not operator error.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

What the hell is with these saws?
I was looking at this saw along with others, because everyone seems to love it.
Tom was over at my house this mourning and was looking at my 113. We were talking about the Grizzly. Now I have to rethink the whole thing.
Gues I'll have to take a look at the RLW instead.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

If you could get a mechanical engineer to look at the saw and see how the blade raising mechansim works, they might be able to figure out why it's doing that. I wonder if my old Ridgid saw does that?


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I do have a question for Jay!
Once you adjust the height of the blade, does it stay in that position?
If so, it shouldn't matter anymore until you make a different cut.
If you're cutting 3/4 plywood then switch to something else, you would readjust the blade height and then leave it there.
Or am I simply not understanding the problem?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Jay,

I haven't seen your earlier posts on this similar problem on the Ridgid saw.

I have a question : Is this the same blade you were using on both saws?

It seems impossible for the problem to be related to the blade, but I thought I'd ask.

It seems more lilkely there is some bolt loose. Look at page 64 of your manual for location of the 4 cap screws that fasten the front and rear trunnions to the bottom of the table. Make sure those are tight.

-Ocelot


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Ocelot - The blade is bolted to the arbor. The arbor is what is moving, not the blade.

Sawdustjunkie - Regardless of the final/starting height every time the height wheel is adjusted it shifts accordingly. Every time the blade height is adjusted it changes the distance from the miter slot in the back side of the blade.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Jay,

I edited my post above. Did you check the 4 cap screws that attach the trunnion to the bottom of the table?

-Ocelot


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Ocelot. Those bolts are tight and not lose. The main trunnion body is bolted securely to the bottom of the table and does not move at all.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Jay,

I had a problem with my Griz planer when I first bought it. It took 3-4 weeks, but they eventually resolved it. It was an external problem - a handwheel that was mis-drilled. They sent me 2 more bad ones before they sent a good one. If you keep after them, they will fix your problem.

Here's the thread
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32932

Good luck.

-Ocelot


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

hope you get your saw working, I have 4pcs og Gizzly equipment and they are solid woodworking machines,


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

have you taken the table top back off and checked ething trunion ect, just wondering that would be the first thing I would do,
take the table off
check and make sure blade raisie mech is tight could be a burr or something on the worm gear
you might could shim a little somewhere and get the saw to raise straight
could be a collar loose somewhere on the worm gear shaft I had that problem with my saw


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Jay,
As you know I just up graded to the Grizzly G0715P and it has been in my shop for 5 days now, I have checked and re checked, there is no "wobble" as you show in your video … none. So I put a dial indicator mounted in the miter slot to the blade and I see less than 1/2 of .001, but that can be the blade too.

When I was tweeking the saw after assembly, I could make the blade move as yours does if the trunnion cap screws were loose, but after I tightened them that movement went away … So this problem is not inherent to the saw.

I see in your post that you have had this same problem on other saws … hmmm, interesting.

Please keep us posted on the results and or the fix … I have never seen this problem, but I don't think I was looking for it either.


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

I had the exact problem with the 21833 Craftsman saw. I sold it and bought a used granite top Ridgid with cabinet mounted trunnions. I will never ever buy another saw with trunnions attached to the top. But they may be just from experience with the Craftsman. My guess is that somewhere in the manufacturing the Grizzly, Craftsman and new Ridgid all share some of the same machined parts. But I have complete faith in Jay that he knows what he is doing. The dude fixes things for a living so if he says it's a problem, then it's a problem.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Ouch, two problems in a row… given the upwards trajectory of your saw purchases, will you be bumping up to the G0690 now?


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

It's being shipped back to Grizzly. I measured the deflection with my dial indicator for those who are interested.


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

G0690!!! Good for you Jay!!!!


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

Jay, I'd say you made the correct decision to return the saw. FWIW, this problem appears to be same to my Ridgid R4512; i.e., your videos show that, raising the arbor, the back of the blade immediately shifts right; immediately upon beginning to lower, back of blade shifts left and returns to its starting point. I have lived with this issue for awhile, setting the blade/miter parallelism just after starting to lower the blade, and assuring that, for every cut, I lower the blade a fraction of a turn to keep its position constant. This is no way to have to work, and I will be purchasing a new table saw shortly (too bad that I did not discover this problem soon after I purchased it).


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It's disheartening to read about more alignment issues with these saws. I hadn't read of any alignment issues with this model in quite a while, and was under the impression that had fixed the issue upstream…...apparently not. Hopefully Jay's issue was the exception of the recent versions, and not the rule. To add fuel to the fire, Wood Mag recently rated the G0715P their top tool in a hybrid comparison….if they haven't fixed the problem, they're going to trash their reputation because positive reviews have a way of making saws fly off the shelves.

Regardless, the G0690 is a considerable step up. Please take some pics and follow up when you take delivery of the new beast.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Did you ever get this resolved? That's very messed up if not.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey folks. I honestly forgot updating this. Grizzly returned the saw with zero issues and wanted to give me another new G0715p that was to be inspected for the same issue before leaving their facility. I was tired of dealing with the same issue over and over so I decided to just get the G0690 instead. I've had it for a couple months now and I'll post something about that saw after a little while.

I never had the opportunity to use a good G0715p but I'm sure my problem isn't too common as they sell thousands of these saws.

Grizzly's customer service is A++. It's the reason I chose another Grizzly model even after this situation.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's good to hear Jay. Thnx for the update.


----------



## Nordmann (May 24, 2014)

Hi all. Regarding the trunnion deflection on G0715P. Before ordering, i sent this to grizzly tech:

"Is there a general problem with the trunnion deflection on this saw ? After reading this article on the net: http://jayscustomcreations.com/2014/03/grizzly-g0715p-hybrid-table-saw/
Thanks, Bård Mathisen"

And received this:

"Dear Bard,
Thank you for your email dated April 10, 2014.
We appreciate your interest in our products. We did have some minor issues on the G0715P 10" Hybrid Table Saw with Riving Knife, Polar Bear Series that have been corrected. The blade alignment situation can be caused by raising the blade up to its absolute highest point, which is beyond were it should be. If the blade is backed down slightly to the appropriate height, the alignment issue is corrected.
Sincerely,
Craig C.
Technical Service
Grizzly Industrial, Inc.
EN #600154
ETC#R"


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a Grizzly cabinet saw. Very happy with it and would not hesitate to buy any of their other equipment.


----------

